
Putin critic Alexei Navalny hospitalized after being 'poisoned with a toxin,' - onetimemanytime
https://www.businessinsider.com/putin-critic-alexei-navalny-hospitalized-after-being-poisoned-report-2020-8
======
diimdeep
His wife is denied access to Navalny, because he didn't allowed it (because he
is in coma, welcome to Russia)

~~~
diimdeep
Moreover his wife passport with stamp of marriage is not enough to prove
marriage, she must provide certificate of marriage(welcome to Russia).

------
aaron695
On a prediction/betting market I'd go with it was not a poison at this stage.

Evidence at the moment is he wasn't poisoned as far as I can see. It seems
natural.

Has anyone got anything other than his PR saw him drinking tea? Even this
seems silly, how do you get it into his tea? What if he didn't get a drink.

------
to1y
Why does this have no comments?

~~~
mongol
Probably no one that has found it.. I searched for it to find it

~~~
sharken
Same here.

It looks like more than a coincidence that yet another healthy Kremlin critic
falls ill.

And being on a ventilator sounds very bad.

Source: [https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/aug/21/alexei-
navalny...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/aug/21/alexei-navalny-
plane-leaves-germany-to-transport-putin-critic-after-suspected-poisoning)

